# Please post those sheep pictures here



## Herd Crazy Lady (May 19, 2009)

The sheep section seems slim to start so I thought I'd share a picture of our first lamb of the year to give you all an excuse to post some pretty pictures of your sheep.  

This is "Kissin Kouzin"  one of our Jacob ewes and her ram lamb "Perseus"


----------



## wynedot55 (May 19, 2009)

now that is 1 cute lil lamb.an mom is sure good to take care of her lil lamb.


----------



## justusnak (May 20, 2009)

Just BEAUTIFULL!! 
This is my first year with sheep. I was lucky to get Shetlands. 2 Ewes and a young Ram. ( 9 weeks old) The Ewes are a year old..I think. Anyways...meet the crew....
This is April...she is Sooo sweet..and always wanting to get a good scratch under the chin...






This is Nelly. SHe too is always wanting a good scratch...I could sit with them for hours..and they always want more...





Our newest little one...Sonny Boy. 
He was 9 weeks old when I brought him home, and still on the bottle. He gets pellets, pasture, and a few bottles a day still...





 I am totally in love with my little flock..and hopeing they will breed this fall....and give us beautifull babies!


----------



## Herd Crazy Lady (May 20, 2009)

Beautiful Shetlands you have there.


----------



## wynedot55 (May 21, 2009)

those are cute sheep.


----------



## justusnak (May 21, 2009)

Thanks....I really love them. They are docile..and very friendly. Almost to a fault! When I come out the front door, they run to the fence and bawl...wanting me to come scratch them. Yup, they are spoiled...I ALWAYS make my way to the fence...or sit with them in the paddock. Still trying to get the boy used to me...he is very skittish, even with bottle feeding, I have to catch him. However, once I get him, he grabs onto the bottle like he is starving. His round tummy proves that wrong! LOL


----------



## wooly1s (Jun 30, 2009)

We LOVE pictures...Here is one of our favorites from this year: 
Our LGD with a grafted triplet...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



There are lots more on our website...and one of each lamb born this year


----------



## wynedot55 (Jun 30, 2009)

thats a cute lil lamb.


----------



## sunnygoats (Jul 4, 2009)

Here is a pic of one of our sheep just before shearing. Her name is Freckles.


----------



## justusnak (Jul 4, 2009)

Freckles is beautifull!!! Is she a Shetland? 
We got another little Shetland Ewe. She is just about 3 months old..and very tiny. She was rejected from her mother, and hand raised. Thier vet said she would never make it.....so here is Mary..the tiny lamb.




The lady I got her from is the one I got all the others from as well...she told Mary she was going to the farm of misfits! LOL
Here is a pic for size comparison...she is tiny.




I think she will be BEAUTIFULL when she grows.
unfortunately, being hand raised...and never being around other sheep...she thinks she is part human, and TERRIFIED of the other sheep.


----------



## wynedot55 (Jul 5, 2009)

thats a cute lil lamb.


----------



## Beekissed (Jul 5, 2009)

Two Katahdin/St. Croix ewe weanlings.  The spotted one is the runt of triplets, so she is very small.  

Black Betty and Ugly Betty:  







[/img]


----------



## justusnak (Jul 8, 2009)

Bee, I will never get tired of looking at pics of your sheep. BEAUTIFULL!!! They look like miniature cows!


----------



## danielle82 (Jul 9, 2009)

here is a picture of my son and our California Red we bottle fed, named  "Cinnamon"
Sweet Sweet Sheep


----------



## wynedot55 (Jul 9, 2009)

now that pic is too cute.


----------



## Beekissed (Jul 9, 2009)

justusnak said:
			
		

> Bee, I will never get tired of looking at pics of your sheep. BEAUTIFULL!!! They look like miniature cows!


Thanks!  I can't seem to convince folks around here that they are sheep......they keep calling them goats.  This is the land of the New Hampshire sheep and you can't tell 'em anything else is a sheep!


----------



## justusnak (Jul 9, 2009)

I get the SAME thing here Bee. EVERYONE calls em goats!  Funny how defencive I can get when someone says...good looking goats ya got there.


----------



## Beekissed (Jul 9, 2009)

Me too.....imagine them classifying me as a _goat_ person! <SNIFF!> :/


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 9, 2009)

They look like sheep to me! And nice looking ones too!


----------



## justusnak (Jul 9, 2009)

Same here BEe, Not that I have anything against goats...other than the smell of a Billy..  But I sure do LOVE goats milk.  AND goats milk cheese....which I will be makeing tomorrow. I got a gallon of milk, for 4 dozen eggs. Good swap I think!


----------



## big brown horse (Jul 20, 2009)

This is Dolly my "border Cheviot" sheep.  I have a katahdin named Dorothy that I will post next time...running out of time...getting "that look" you know!!


----------



## justusnak (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi BBH...what a pretty lamb!


----------



## big brown horse (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi justasnak!!

Thank you!  She has stolen my heart...greedy munchy little beast!!


----------



## justusnak (Jul 21, 2009)

big brown horse said:
			
		

> Hi justasnak!!
> 
> Thank you!  She has stolen my heart...greedy munchy little beast!!


Oh, I have a "greedy, munchy little beast" as well. Her name is Nelly. She will literally RUN from feeder to feeder in the morning, trying to get the most of it all! She is a little porker as well. LOL


----------



## big brown horse (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi justusnak,  Nelly sounds like Dolly!!!

This is Jane (Jane Doe, she was a stray) our St. Bernard, she puts the "Saint" in St. Bernard, the most wonderful dog in the world!!!!

Anyway, she keeps an eye out for my sheep Dolly and Dorothy who are also pictured below.












Dorothy is the Katahdin sheep and is having a bit of a hard time adjusting to her new surroundings.  Dolly is definitely more gregarious and silly.  Poor Dorothy always seems on edge.

Oh, by the way, Dorothy came to us that fat, since that photo, she has slimmed down a bit.


----------



## justusnak (Jul 22, 2009)

BBH, Dorothy is beautifull!! And I love your Saint, Jane.! Initially I was wanting Katahdin...but the Shetlands came to me a the "right price" .. free! LOL I DO love the personalities of the Shetlands tho.


----------



## farmy (Jul 22, 2009)

Sandy, Hannah and cameron, checking out Mishu!




Hannah and Cameron




Hannah Again




Hannah Son Herbie




Sandy




Sheep Goat he's at least 11 and the leader of the sheep


----------



## wynedot55 (Jul 22, 2009)

you have some nice sheep there.


----------



## big brown horse (Jul 22, 2009)

Very nice sheep, I love their names too.


----------



## farmy (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks guys! Everyone on here has beautiful sheep!


----------



## spectrumranch (Aug 18, 2009)

Randy  www.spectrumranch.net  or www.sosranch.net


----------



## Beekissed (Aug 18, 2009)

Very stunning!  Beautiful sheep!


----------



## Beekissed (Aug 18, 2009)

Here's a question for all you sheeples (sheep people):

Do your sheep have good personalities?  I've always heard that sheep were stupid and not as good as companions as goats, but I'm finding this is seriously not the case.

My sheep are hilarious and intelligent animals and a joy to have around.  I never get tired of seeing their inquisitive faces and watching their cute antics.  

Maybe people think this about sheep when they are in large herds and they don't have a personal bonding time with them?


----------



## big brown horse (Aug 18, 2009)

First of all *SpectrumRanch*, on that 4 horned jacob sheep...WOW!!!   I have honestly never ever witnessed something so, well bazaar....WOW.  Very cool!!!!

Yes, Beekissed, when my first sheep was delivered I said, "Isn't she cute?"  The man who dropped her off said yes she was cute, but as dumb as a box of rocks.   WRONG!  That sheep (Dolly, a Border Cheviot) is as smart as my two dogs combined!  And with a personality to boot.  She makes me laugh too, I wouldn't trade her for the world.   (Out of the two, Dolly is the silly clown.)

My other sheep Dorothy, the Katahdin, is very demure and quiet so it hard to tell her intelligence level...I need to give her more time to develop a personality, she is new.  I will tell you though, Dorothy lets me know right away when something doesn't belong on the property.


----------



## justusnak (Aug 18, 2009)

"sheeple" 
I have to say, I have 4 sheep...3 Ewes and a Ram. Only 2 of the Ewes are over a year old, the other Ewe and Ram is this springs babies. They ALL have great personalities! Very social...loveable, and I can sit with them for hours just watching them, and scratching them. I have never had goats...but I know a few people with them, and they say the same thing about thier goats. I think it all has to do with how they are raised....and socialised.


----------



## spectrumranch (Aug 24, 2009)




----------



## justusnak (Aug 24, 2009)

What a beautifull spottd herd! What breed are they!??


----------



## spectrumranch (Aug 24, 2009)

justusnak said:
			
		

> What a beautifull spottd herd! What breed are they!??


Painted Hair Sheep.


----------



## Beekissed (Aug 26, 2009)

That's a great looking herd!  I spotted one ewe that really resembles one of my gals.  Love all the variety and colors!  Can't wait to develop my own small herd of painted sheep.  I will be adding some browns and more white with the next purchase.


----------



## ewefirst (Sep 5, 2009)

This is Ivory - a Border Leicester/Lincoln, Annabelle and Josaphine, Texel crosses.
Rats - I wonder what I did wrong. How do I post a photo?


----------



## jenn (Sep 5, 2009)

ewefirst--
Your pics never loaded. I am hoping to get pics of my ladies and gent before they get sheered tomorrow. I have suffolk and texel cross.

So stay tuned for the before and after pics.  :bun


----------



## jenn (Sep 6, 2009)

Well here are the before but the after will have to wait because they are really spazzing out!!!  







Maggie has the all black head and to the left of her facing the other way is Freckles with the spotted head. The weather-Burger is beside Maggie. Can you find the goat??? Where's Donny???  :bun

I can't believe how skinny they look now!! 
And the two ewes are preg!


----------



## Beekissed (Sep 6, 2009)

I think that is another reason I like the hair sheep.  You can see how fat they are at all times...those wooly coats sure can hide a lot of faults when you go to buy a sheep.


----------



## justusnak (Sep 7, 2009)

Hey Jenn, may I ask you a few questions!? I see you are in Michigan, right? Why would you sheer them this late in the year!? Wont the get pretty cold this winter?  Mine are pretty wooly, however, I am leaving the wool untill early April, right before lambing....and then I will only clip around the teets and birthing area.  Also, you said they are preggers? So early? When will they lamb? I am hopeing mine will breed in November, for April lambing. 
They are BEAUTIFULL sheep...I love the spotted head of Freckles. I think I see a little white goat in there...LOL


----------



## jenn (Sep 7, 2009)

Well this morning they were a bit more calm. I got this pic when the thought I had more treats.  Aren't they pretty?!?!   Smaller also!!!


----------



## jenn (Sep 7, 2009)

Justusnak-

We wanted to get them sheered because of numerous reasons, they have a years worth of wool and yes it gets cold here but the will be in a pen in our lean to/ garage and  we were unsure of their skin condition and how far along for preg. Well they will be lambing in about a week to a couple of weeks. We just bought/ rescued them from a guy that had a ram running with them all summer.  And they lambed already in Feb. With figuring the 5 month gestation time they had to have gotten preg in April. We originally didn't want to breed them till this month or next so that we could have "fair lambs".  We are new to this and are learning as we go. I really didn't want to sheer them so short but the guy who did them just jumped into it and this is what we got. We figure he knows what he is doing since his family owns the most widely known sheep farm in our area and he has been doing this since he can remember.


----------



## justusnak (Sep 7, 2009)

Jenn, They look SOoo much more comfortable! LOL Very pretty. I hope the weather co operates, and your lambing goes well! I can't waite to have lambs here. Im sure in 2 or 3 months, they will have nice coats again...and be warm enough with a good shelter. I am so glad you bought/rescued them. They look great!!!


----------



## jenn (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks!! The weather here is now warmer than what it was in July. lol  :/  They are definitely spunkier.


----------



## Beekissed (Sep 7, 2009)

Jenn, they are very pretty!  Don't you just want to sink your bare toes in that fluffy hide?  They appear to be pretty meaty and in good condition under those big wooly coats.  What did you do with the wool?


----------



## jenn (Sep 8, 2009)

I am going to trade the wool with another native American woman. I gave her the wool from our club lambs. I am unsure of how much these things are really worth. My DH said that he was told at the least $5.00 a pound. What do you think??  I have tried to look it up but there really isn't much on sufflok/texel wool. It is sooooo soft!!!!! Freckles wool is kinky fibers. That is really neat!!


----------



## Iceblink (Nov 2, 2009)

Here are my girls, Portia is a Dorper, and Ginger is a mix of who knows what. 

Portia at 4 days and 4 lbs






The two of them together





Now that they are big girls









Ginger's wool has gotten so much lighter as she has grown, is that normal? She does get free choice minerals btw, so I don't think that's the reason.


----------



## 4boysmama (Nov 2, 2009)

I have never posted  a pic here before, so here goes....  Hopefully this is a picture of my Jacob ram eating out of my hand....

Please let it work, please let it work....


----------



## justusnak (Nov 2, 2009)

Getting lighter is natural. My little lamb, Mary, was a dark brown when she was born, and is now a beautifull cream color. Looks alot like yours! Mary is a Shetland Sheep. 
Pretty girls you have there!


----------

